# Nordstrom Return/Exchange Policy



## noahlowryfan (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, I did a search and they have a thread on this but it didn't answer a question that I have. I bought something from Nordstrom. I tried it on at the store, it fit perfectly in the dressing room and so I bought it. Today, I took off the price tag and worn it. It didn't fit well as I would have hope. I want to possibly exchange it for a different size or return it but the problem is I cut off the price tag. Will Nordstrom still let me exchange or return something that I have worn and that the price tag has been cut off.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmmm, I don't think so. Maybe you can get a really nice SA, but you did cut the tag off. It doesn't hurt to go back to Nordies and see if they will exchange it, but I wouldn't get your hopes up, sorry!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 25, 2009)

This would be awesome if someone here works at Nordstrom who can answer this question for me.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Hmmm, I don't think so. Maybe you can get a really nice SA, but you did cut the tag off. It doesn't hurt to go back to Nordies and see if they will exchange it, but I wouldn't get your hopes up, sorry!_

 
Well, I read a review on yelp and they said even if you cut off the tags and worn it, they would gladly accept it with NO questions ask.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jul 25, 2009)

I used to work at Nordstrom. They should definitely take it back or exchange it. There's no return policy there meaning pretty much everything can be returned.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StArCaNdY* 

 
_I used to work at Nordstrom. They should definitely take it back or exchange it. There's no return policy there meaning pretty much everything can be returned._

 
So I can return it even if the price tag is cut off? I still have the price tag and the receipt.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 26, 2009)

I can tell you with 100% confidence that Nordstrom will let you exchange or return the item.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 26, 2009)

Most stores will let you exchange without tags.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks to all. I will return it on Wednesday when I have a day off from work.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 31, 2009)

I returned the jeans with no problems. They just reattach the price tag to the jean. I wonder what they would do if I didn't have the price tag or my receipt. How will they know the price of the jean.


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2009)

^They could look up the transaction.


----------

